# LOTR Fan Base



## Sarah (Dec 30, 2003)

This thought came to me the other day. Do you think that there is a fan-base bigger than the one for LOTR? I'm thinking that the only fan-base that would be bigger than LOTR would probably be Star-Trek, as they have their own convention. What do you think?


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 31, 2003)

I think that the Star Wars fan-base would be larger than both Star Trek and Tolkien  Still, that's not to say that the Star Trek and Tolkien fan-bases aren't huge, but I feel that Star Wars would still be more.

Still, above all, there's no larger fan-base in the world than that of the Beatles


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, as a united front Star Wars is probably bigger than LOTR & perhaps even Star Trek

Star Trek as a whole franchise i think has more fans than SW but they're pretty divided as a whole, theirs fans of Kirk/Spock & the gang, fans of the Next Generation series, fans of the Voyager series, fans of the movies/ fans of the novels etc. etc. Add em all up & they're a small country by themselves.

Star Wars & LOTR don't have that kind of exposure, theirs the movies & the books for both. That's it period.

So it's more between SW & ST, although LOTR is undoubtly more respected by the "outsiders" now that the movies have been produced.


----------

